# DirecTV2PC Performance Question



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Ever since it was first released, I have been using DirecTV2PC with varying quality. It has gone from very useful to practically useless and back. I have been trying to track down what makes it better or worse for me (better means being able to watch a whole show with minimal studdering or interruptions, worse means having to give up on certain shows because they just studder way too much). I think I finally have an answer.

About a month ago, I took an old laptop off the WiFi connection and plugged it into the router via CAT5. This laptop wasn't ever used for DirecTV2PC, but it was on the network. Now, I just use it as a print server. Since I did that, I have had zero problems with DirecTV2PC. Even shows on CBS like NCIS play flawlessly, which I have never been able to do. The odd part is that, in the past, this laptop has often been in standby most of the day. I wasn't sure this was the problem, but after a month of this, I think it may have been it all along.

I have an HR20 and 21. The 21 is connected to a wireless g game adapter, and the 20 is connected to the 21. My computers that use DirecTV2PC are n capable, but the router is a Buffalo Air Station G router.

So, is it luck or a solution? Just curious.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Wireless has always been troublesome for streaming.
The less devices on the wireless network the better it should work. The better the wireless [N verses G] the better chance it will work.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

G- wireless is marginal for streaming . . .


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Looks like I jinxed myself by posting this anyway. After about a month of perfect performance, I tried to watch NCIS on DirecTV2PC and it was unwatchable. Studdering. Teriible. back to the drawing board...


----------



## FlyingBoat (Jul 15, 2010)

I had been watching DirecTV2PC a lot and it was working great, but the last couple of weeks or so it has been horrible! It keeps saying to check the receiver and it stops making me restart the show again.

It seems to me this happened after D2PC prompted me to do an upgrade which I did. It is useless now.


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

FYI: Merriam-Webster

studdering
The word you've entered isn't in the dictionary. Click on a spelling suggestion below or try again using the search bar above.

stuttering (my suggestion)


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

islesfan said:


> I have an HR20 and 21. The 21 is connected to a wireless g game adapter, and the 20 is connected to the 21. My computers that use DirecTV2PC are n capable, but the router is a Buffalo Air Station G router.
> 
> So, is it luck or a solution? Just curious.


You need to get DECA and be done with it. I am getting Download Speed of 18-19 Mbps and My Picture Quality Is Flawless!!!

Or if you don't want to go that Route get an "N" Speed Router as when I was testing MRV I got sporadic results using my WRT54GX Router until I replaced it with a WRT610N but still that was not as Flawless as DECA is.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I've used wireless "G" for DirecT2PC in the earlier days for testing, and would not recommend anyone using that connection method these days for much of anything. At least upgrade to wireless "N" at minimum.

Ethernet and DECA introduce much more reliable and accelerated speeds. Its also important to note that speed monitoring software is not necessarily entirely accurate, as I've run 3 different such programs with the same server source and content, and gottent 3 different "readings".

In any case...wireless "N" should be a bare minimum.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Ethernet and DECA introduce much more reliable and accelerated speeds. Its also important to note that speed monitoring software is not necessarily entirely accurate, as I've run 3 different such programs with the same server source and content, and gottent 3 different "readings".


I have compared the Readings from my DU Meter to the Readings from my Slingbox and they are Very Close but when I got the 18 Mbps it was 4:00 A.M. and the Picture Quality was Perfect HD Quality and not Blur-O-Vision!!! :hurah:


----------

